# Zeitgeist Internet



## Toamar (4. April 2010)

Liebe Buffis,

 da in letzter Zeit die Forenthreads sich immer mehr glichen über das Verhalten der Mitspieler, 
habe ich mich gefragt, liegt es wirklich an den Spielern, oder handelt es sich generell um ein gesellschaftliches Problem?

*Haben Computerspiele eine Auswirkung auf unser Verhalten?*

 Meiner Meinung nach hat sich die Gesellschaft in den letzten 20 Jahren grundlegend gewandelt. 
Ich muss zugeben, in den letzen 20 Jahren hat sich auch die Technik grundlegen geändert. 
Jeder Haushalt hat mittlerweile ein oder mehrere Computer, Handys haben Einzug erhalten, die ganze Kommunikation hat sich geändert. 
Früher hat man sich getroffen um was zu besprechen, oder Briefe geschrieben, aus der Handschrift konnte man je nachdem wie man den Absender kannte, seinen Stimmung ersehen. 
Heute geht alles mit Email, SMS oder Chats, meistens hat man den anderen noch nie gehört, geschweige gesehen. 
Alles wird unpersönlich, schnelllebiger, richtige Freundschaften die sich über Jahre entwickeln sind gar nicht mehr möglich.

 Doch die Probleme sind nicht weniger geworden, sondern mehr! 
Menschen vereinsamen, obwohl sie ja hunderte „Kontakte" haben, leider nur im Internet. 
Onlinesuch wird immer noch nicht so anerkannt wie Alkoholismus oder Drogensucht, obwohl die Onlinesucht wohl nicht weniger schlimm ist. 

 Die Folgen sind verheerend, am 26. April 2002 erschoss der 19-jährige Robert Steinhäuser zwölf Lehrer, eine Sekretärin, zwei Schüler und einen Polizisten am Gutenberg-Gymnasium in Erfurt. 
Das erste Schulmassaker dieser Art in der noch jungen Geschichte der Bundesrepublik. 
Vier Jahre später, am 20. November 2006, betritt der 18-jährige Bastian B. schwer bewaffnet die Geschwister-Scholl-Realschule in Emsdetten. 
Er schoss wild um sich, zündete Rauchbomben, verletzte über 30 Menschen. Danach nahm er sich das Leben.

 In beiden Fällen entfachte in Deutschland eine hitzige Diskussion über das Thema "Killerspiele" und die Auswirkung von gewalthaltigen Medien auf jugendliche Konsumenten
Ganz zweifellos hat das Internet und die Telekommunikation die Welt verändert, aber das in einen Tempo, welches mir Angst macht. Wie wird die Welt in 50 Jahren aussehen?

 Wer Lust hat, den lade ich hier ganz herzlich zu einer Diskussion ein…
Gruß, Toamar


----------



## Arandes (4. April 2010)

Naja, ich denke nicht, dass da das Internet oder die Spiele daran schuld haben - ganz und gar nicht. Es ist in der Veranlagung des Menschen. Das mit dem Medienrummel rund um die Spiele ist klar: Einer muss ja der Sündenbock sein. Und solche Spiele sind schon länger im Visier.


Wer vereinsamt, weil er "nur" Internetkontakte pflegt, ist schlicht selber schuld. Warum? Weil man das Internet nicht nutzen muss! Weil man auch rausgehen kann/sollte! Mir gehts prima... und ich habe Internet, deren Kontakte, spiele "Killerspiele", Onlinespiele... gehe arbeiten, bin verheiratet. Von Amokgefährdet weitweg.

Viel liegt heutzutage auch in der Kinderstube. Viele der "Neuzeit" haben keine gute oder schlichtweg gar keine. Somit fehlt Anstand und auch ab und an Realitätssinn.


----------



## TheDoggy (4. April 2010)

Du bist nicht allein, mich erschrecken die immer neuerlichen Schreckensmeldungen auch.
Und damit meine ich nicht nur Amokläufe an Schulen. Auch die immer größere Gewaltbereitschaft der heutigen Jugend. Oder gabs sowas noch vor ein paar Jahren, dass fast noch Kinder erwachsene Leute zusammengeschlagen haben? Ich glaube nicht.
Denke aber, die Technik ist nicht allein Schuld dran. Die Welt hat sich halt verändert. Es muss alles härter, brutaler, krasser, als vorher sein, um überhaupt noch irgendwen zu erreichen. Es ist auch viel leichter (und normaler) geworden, an Alkohol, etc zu kommen, als früher. 
... Keine Ahnung, was ich dazu noch sagen soll... Außer dass ich diese Entwicklung sowohl erschreckend als auch traurig finde...


----------



## Manitu2007 (4. April 2010)

Es ist eindeutig nicht das Internet oder irgend ein Computerspiel daran schuld dass der Mensch durchdreht.

Soziales umfeld und Persönlicher status in der Gesellschaft in der man sich befindet spielt da eine viel größere rolle. Wer als Elternteil sein Kind vor den "Babysitter" Fernseher absetzt ist selber schuld und da machen eindeutig die Eltern was falsch. 


Es wird immer ein Grund für solche ereignisse gesucht, die meisten fangen aber nie bei sich selber an zu suchen. Wenn ich als Elternteil in einem Schützenverein bin und meine Waffe Prvat zu hause habe und dann auch noch in einem Waffenschrank der nicht abgeschlossen ist, verstoße ich gegen ein Gesetz und zum glück wurde die Person schon zur rechenschaft gezogen. Wir können von glück reden dass wir hier in Deutschland kein Waffengesetz wie in Amerika haben, wobei heute schon Schüler aus der 6. Klasse mit nem Springermesser oder Gas Knarre rumlaufen. 

PS. Was hat das alles mit WoW zu tun?


----------



## Norti (4. April 2010)

Ich finde du hollst weit aus Onlinsucht mit Alkoholismus und Drogenabhängikteit zu vergleichen. 

Man kann heutzutage viele Gewohnheiten als Sucht abstempeln, z.B wenn jemand jeden Tag eine Serie schaut. 
Muss er es tun? Nein, aber er tut es weils ihm "fesselt" und er sehen will wie die Geschichte weitergeht, ist er darum dann süchtig nur weil er nich aufhören will die Serie zu schauen?

Die Welt ist nun mal im wandel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und vor 20 Jahren hat man sich über Horrorfilme, Musik und Comix aufgeregt, dass sie die Jugend verdummen und abstumpfen lassen. 
Wie wir wissen gehöhren viele dieser "Sündenböcke" heute zum Alltag und werden als Meisterwerke und Kult bezeichnet. ;D


----------



## Toamar (4. April 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> PS. Was hat das alles mit WoW zu tun?



Wie in der Threaderöffnung steht, soll es anschließen an die zahlreichen Threads die im WoW-Forum über das verhalten von Mitspielern eröffnet wurden.


----------



## schrotz (4. April 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Naja, ich denke nicht, dass da das Internet oder die Spiele daran schuld haben - ganz und gar nicht. Es ist in der Veranlagung des Menschen. Das mit dem Medienrummel rund um die Spiele ist klar: Einer muss ja der Sündenbock sein. Und solche Spiele sind schon länger im Visier.
> 
> 
> Viel liegt heutzutage auch in der Kinderstube. Viele der "Neuzeit" haben keine gute oder schlichtweg gar keine. Somit fehlt Anstand und auch ab und an Realitätssinn.



dito

Wer nur noch in einer Cyberwelt lebt, ist selber schuld. Ich habe auch meine Kontake im Internet, zum teil schon seit über 5 Jahren. Aber ich habe auch viele Freunde und Bekannte 
im Reallife.

Auf jeden Fall ist die Tatsache, dass sich in Deutschland Amokläufe häufen erschreckend aber alles auf das Internet zuschieben ist auch flasch. Vieles hat mit der Erziehung zutuen, 
die vorallem in Kindergärten und Schulen mehr unterstüzt werden muss.


----------



## meerp (4. April 2010)

Ich glaube wohl kaum, dass diese ganzen "Amokläufe" wegen dem Internet passieren.. Ö,ö
Es hat sich nicht nur die Technik usw geändert, sondern auch das ganze System -
Heutzutage wird man von klein auf dazu gebracht alles aus sich raus zu holen - es wird von kleinaus Druck auf die Kinder ausgeübt. (Da ist übrigends unser Schulsystem in Deutschland spitze drin).
Nur mal so als kleines Beispiel : Ich habe letztes Jahr in Bayern mitbekommen was man dort so in der ERSTEN Klasse lernt.. nunja ein Paar Jährchen davor habe ich das ein oder andere auch gelernt... aber erst in der DRITTEN / VIERTEN Klasse. Und es ist bei den kleineren Klassen noch "harmlos". Wenn man bedenkt, wieviele Schüler jährlich wegen der Psyche in Behandlung gehen, ist es kein Wunder, dass wenige paar total durchdrehen.
Und es muss immer etwas Schuld haben, was mit dem System nur wenig zu tun hat, ja richtig, das Internet.. Das böse Internet ist an allen Schuld , die ganz pösen Killerspiele tragen die Schuld an dem Massensterben der 3. Welt.

Mfg Meerp


----------



## Washi (4. April 2010)

Einen Amoklauf mit Computerspielen in Verbindung zu bringen ist immernoch der größte Stuss den ich je gehört habe! Ich spiele auch liebend gern CoD oder CS, bin ich deshalb Amoklauf gefährdet? Nein...!
Man sollte mal anfangen im Umfeld der jugendlichen nach Problemen zu suchen und nicht Computerspiele schuldig sprechen und sich dann wundern, wenn ein Jugendlicher nen Amoklauf macht. So ziemlich jeder Jugendliche heutzutage hat schonmal nen Computerspiel, bzw. an ner Konsole, gezockt. Und nur weil 2-3 Leute durchdrehen sind nicht die Computerspiele schuld.
Vorallem, wer jetzt keine Freunde hat und sich in Computerspiele flüchtet, hätte auch früher keine gehabt. Es gab früher genauso viele Jugendliche die gemobbt wurden und die zu Hause versauert sind. Nur weil Pro Sieben und co. das ganze publizieren, bedeutet das nicht, dass sich die Welt "grundlegend verändert habe".


----------



## Norti (4. April 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Du bist nicht allein, mich erschrecken die immer neuerlichen Schreckensmeldungen auch.
> Und damit meine ich nicht nur Amokläufe an Schulen. Auch die immer größere Gewaltbereitschaft der heutigen Jugend. Oder gabs sowas noch vor ein paar Jahren, dass fast noch Kinder erwachsene Leute zusammengeschlagen haben? Ich glaube nicht.
> Denke aber, die Technik ist nicht allein Schuld dran. Die Welt hat sich halt verändert. Es muss alles härter, brutaler, krasser, als vorher sein, um überhaupt noch irgendwen zu erreichen. Es ist auch viel leichter (und normaler) geworden, an Alkohol, etc zu kommen, als früher.
> ... Keine Ahnung, was ich dazu noch sagen soll... Außer dass ich diese Entwicklung sowohl erschreckend als auch traurig finde...



Naja Gewaltverbrechen bei Jugendlichen gabs früher auch, nur wurden diese nicht so publik gemacht wie heutzutage.
Damals gab es halt keine quotengeile Medien die alles an die Große Glocke gehängt haben und dramatesiert bis ins unermässliche.

hier eine gute Satiere zum Thema : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WT5cZHeE5s


----------



## Toamar (4. April 2010)

Norti schrieb:


> Man kann heutzutage viele Gewohnheiten als Sucht abstempeln, z.B wenn jemand jeden Tag eine Serie schaut.
> Muss er es tun? Nein, aber er tut es weils ihm "fesselt" und er sehen will wie die Geschichte weitergeht, ist er darum dann süchtig nur weil er nich aufhören will die Serie zu schauen?



Also diese Einstellung finde ich schon etwas Naiv!
Jeden Tag ne Kiste Bier, und ne Flasche Korn dazu trinken, kann man auch als Gewohnheit abstempeln.
Blos es handelt sich um die Gewohnheit deines Körpers, den man ab einer gewissen "Gewohnheit" nicht mehr kontrollieren kann.
Ich wette mit dir, wenn du jeden Tag eine Kiste Bier trinkst, hörst Du nach zwei Jahren nicht einfach damit auf!
Jeder Alkoholiker weiß das er sich mit seinen Handeln selbst zerstört, aber sein Körper bestimm.

Wenn man alles auf Gewohnheit abstempelt, ist Garnichts mehr Sucht!


----------



## Lord Aresius (4. April 2010)

Ich könnte jetzt wohl mit sogenannten " Stammtischparolen " um mich werfen, aber ich glaube das würde hier wieder komplett von 50 % falsch verstanden werden und dann geht der Thread wieder den Bach runter -.-


----------



## NarYethz (4. April 2010)

Toamar schrieb:


> Die Folgen sind verheerend, am 26. April 2002 erschoss der 19-jährige Robert Steinhäuser zwölf Lehrer, eine Sekretärin, zwei Schüler und einen Polizisten am Gutenberg-Gymnasium in Erfurt.
> Das erste Schulmassaker dieser Art in der noch jungen Geschichte der Bundesrepublik.
> Vier Jahre später, am 20. November 2006, betritt der 18-jährige Bastian B. schwer bewaffnet die Geschwister-Scholl-Realschule in Emsdetten.
> Er schoss wild um sich, zündete Rauchbomben, verletzte über 30 Menschen. Danach nahm er sich das Leben.
> ...



...geht das schon wieder los.. killerspiele.. wenn ich das schon höre dreht sich mir der magen um, ganz ehrlich.. killerspiele.. ein wort das immernoch nach einer definition verlangt und das obwohl es bereits seit über 8jahren existiert... für mich steht auch völlig fest, es ist ein wandel in der gesellschaft passiert, da geb ich dir völlig recht.
erst gestern haben wir eine willkommensfete für eine freundin in so nem "irish pub" abgehalten und einer unserer leute ist einfach kurz vorm pub von 2 türken, die keiner kannte und denen keiner etwas getan hat, zusammengeschlagen worden (schlagring etc war auch mit drin).. allein solche dinge zeigen mir, dass mehr gewaltbereitschaft vorhanden ist.. ich glaube allerdings kaum, dass diese gewalt durch spiele oder dem medium computer hervorgerufen wurde. ich glaube eher, dass wir durch die abstumpfung der gesellschaft (überall gibt es immer mehr sex zu sehen, es wird mehr gewalt im fernsehen gezeigt - in spielen natürlich auch) und diese dekadenz gelernt haben, weg zu sehen, es wird selten eingegriffen in solche gewaltfälle wie auch in den ubahnen des öfteren zu hören / sehen sind. i-wo ist es verständlich, man möchte sich aus streit, gewalt heraushalten, nur nicht involviert werden, kurz die polizei rufen, die wirds dann schon richten.. aber bis die vor ort sind, sind die täter schon weit über alle berge.. wenn ich geschichten von meinem vater, meinem onkel oder einfach deren generation höre, wie sie "rocker" vermöbelt haben, weil diese ne party crashen wollten, dann seh ich den unterschied:
wir sind heute fauler, passiver und haben gelernt, gewalt zu verdrängen, als weniger schlimm anzusehen und somit einfach wegzuschaun.

dennoch glaub ich nicht dass spiele die gewaltbereitschaft fördern, sondern eher die fähigkeit, diese zu ignorieren.
mfg


----------



## Makku (4. April 2010)

Früher war alles besser... 
Oder gab es einfach früher genau solche Konflikte, nur nicht die Medien, die es festgehalten und die Welt hinausgetragen haben? 

Wenn ich heute lese, dass in den letzten 30 Jahren zig Kinder an Schulen missbraucht wurden, aber erst 
heute darüber berichtet wird, dann darf ich mich fragen: Was bitte genau war früher besser? Das die Menschen
eher weggeschaut haben? Das der sogenannte "Anstandssinn" und die normale Autorität in der Familie 
(Vater=Oberhaupt, Mutter=Hausfrau, Kinder=sind einfach da und haben sich zu "fügen", auf gar keinen Fall sich aufzulehnen)
dazu geführt haben, manche Dinge einfach zu ertragen, nur nicht darüber zu sprechen?

Ich hingegen würde Internet und entsprechende Möglichkeiten als Geschenk betrachten. Viel mehr Menschen haben Zugriff
auf Informationen. Wissen ist kein "Luxusgut" mehr. Und klar ist auch, dass jede Sonne auch ihre Schatten wirft. So gibt es
eben "Spielsüchtige", Internetsüchtige. Nur liegt es doch auf der Hand, dass die Umstände, die zu solchen Abhängigkeiten
führen, nicht darin begründet sind, dass es das Angebot gibt.

Und ich persönlich empfinde unsere Gesellschaft deutlich toleranter als früher, deutlich offener und vor allem viel stärker als früher.
Ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass heutzutage ein dahergelaufener Österreicher Massen an Menschen mobilisieren könnte, um seinen
eigenen Größenwahn auszuleben und nebenher gleich noch einen Genozid umzusetzen. 

Durch die Emanzipation der Menschen (nicht nur der Frauen^^), durch die Aufklärung die Einzug gehalten hat (z.B. durch Medien wie
Internet) gibt es in unserer heutigen Gesellschaft nicht mehr diesen Nährboden.

Und fragt Euch selbst, wie repräsentativ es ist, wenn ein %-ual geringer Anteil einer Gruppe was falsch macht. Ist es dann der richtige
Schluss, zu sagen: Die Ursache liegt am kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner?


----------



## HMC-Pretender (4. April 2010)

Toamar schrieb:


> *Haben Computerspiele eine Auswirkung auf unser Verhalten?*



Vermutlich - so wie alles, mit dem wir uns beschäftigen.




> Meiner Meinung nach hat sich die Gesellschaft in den letzten 20 Jahren grundlegend gewandelt.
> Ich muss zugeben, in den letzen 20 Jahren hat sich auch die Technik grundlegen geändert.
> Jeder Haushalt hat mittlerweile ein oder mehrere Computer, Handys haben Einzug erhalten, die ganze Kommunikation hat sich geändert.


Das ist tendenziell sicher richtig.



> Früher hat man sich getroffen um was zu besprechen, oder Briefe geschrieben, aus der Handschrift konnte man je nachdem wie man den Absender kannte, seinen Stimmung ersehen.
> Heute geht alles mit Email, SMS oder Chats, meistens hat man den anderen noch nie gehört, geschweige gesehen.
> Alles wird unpersönlich, schnelllebiger, richtige Freundschaften die sich über Jahre entwickeln sind gar nicht mehr möglich.


Das sind nun wohl eher subjektive Eindrücke...



> Doch die Probleme sind nicht weniger geworden, sondern mehr!
> Menschen vereinsamen, obwohl sie ja hunderte „Kontakte" haben, leider nur im Internet.
> Onlinesuch wird immer noch nicht so anerkannt wie Alkoholismus oder Drogensucht, obwohl die Onlinesucht wohl nicht weniger schlimm ist.


Das mag daran liegen, dass 'Onlinesucht' ein äußerst verschwommener Begriff ist. Online bin ich auch, wenn ich 8 Stunden lang ein Video runterlade und währendessen ein Buch lese. Was genau macht der Betreffende denn online, nachdem er süchtig ist?



> Die Folgen sind verheerend, am 26. April 2002 erschoss der 19-jährige Robert Steinhäuser zwölf Lehrer, eine Sekretärin, zwei Schüler und einen Polizisten am Gutenberg-Gymnasium in Erfurt.
> Das erste Schulmassaker dieser Art in der noch jungen Geschichte der Bundesrepublik.
> Vier Jahre später, am 20. November 2006, betritt der 18-jährige Bastian B. schwer bewaffnet die Geschwister-Scholl-Realschule in Emsdetten.
> Er schoss wild um sich, zündete Rauchbomben, verletzte über 30 Menschen. Danach nahm er sich das Leben.


Hier wird eine vollkommen unzulässige Kausalbeziehung hergestellt. Inwiefern hat 'Onlinesucht' die beiden Schüler zu Amokläufern werden lassen?



> In beiden Fällen entfachte in Deutschland eine hitzige Diskussion über das Thema "Killerspiele" und die Auswirkung von gewalthaltigen Medien auf jugendliche Konsumenten
> Ganz zweifellos hat das Internet und die Telekommunikation die Welt verändert, aber das in einen Tempo, welches mir Angst macht. Wie wird die Welt in 50 Jahren aussehen?


Und nun wird es völlig konfus. Was haben wiederum Killerspiele mit
a) 'Onlinesucht' und
b) mit den beiden Amokläufen zu tun?
Wie die Welt in 50 Jahren aussieht weiß hier sicher niemand mit Gewissheit, vielleicht können wir uns dann gar keine Computer mehr leisten...



> Wer Lust hat, den lade ich hier ganz herzlich zu einer Diskussion ein…
> Gruß, Toamar


Über was genau soll nun diskutiert werden?


----------



## Norti (4. April 2010)

Toamar schrieb:


> Also diese Einstellung finde ich schon etwas Naiv!
> Jeden Tag ne Kiste Bier, und ne Flasche Korn dazu trinken, kann man auch als Gewohnheit abstempeln.
> Blos es handelt sich um die Gewohnheit deines Körpers, den man ab einer gewissen "Gewohnheit" nicht mehr kontrollieren kann.
> Ich wette mit dir, wenn du jeden Tag eine Kiste Bier trinkst, hörst Du nach zwei Jahren nicht einfach damit auf!
> ...



Naja man sollte zwischen körperlicher sucht und geistlicher Sucht unterscheiden können. Und ich habe nicht gesagt das übertriebener Alkoholkonsum oder vergleichbares eine Gewohnheit ist.

Aber das aus einer Gewohnheit eine Abhängigkeit resultiert hab ich nie bestritten.

Mir kam es nur so rüber dass du alles in eine Kiste stecken willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich zB. habe 3 jahre lang geraucht und hate eines Tages einfach keine lust mehr auf ne Kippe. War ich nun tabaksüchtig wie viele die alles versuchen um davon loszukommen? 

Ich finde über das Thema sucht und Zeitgeist unserer heutigen welt kannst überall finden...am besten sowas nur mit der Kneifzange anfassen. ;D

Tante Edit war noch und wollte noch sagen: Das Internet ist unser einziges FREIE Medium was nicht unter 100% Kontrolle steht.
Ist euch nicht aufgefallen wie sehr manche Leute versuchen uns diese Freiheit zu nehmen durch scheinheilige Vorwände.
Achtet mal drauf was wirklich abgeht.


----------



## Toamar (4. April 2010)

NarYethz schrieb:


> ...dennoch glaub ich nicht dass spiele die gewaltbereitschaft fördern, sondern eher die fähigkeit, diese zu ignorieren.



Bist Du dir sicher dass manche Spiele die Gewaltbereitschaft senken?
Crysis 2, Ghos Recon: Future Soldier und Co. werben damit, so Realistisch wie noch nie zu sein!
Also vor 15 Jahren konnte man auf Strichmännchen schießen, heute wie im Film auf Menschen die sich 
dank KI (künstliche Intelligenz) nicht jedes Mal gleich verhalten und auch noch wie echte Menschen aussehen.

Da kann man schnell den Bezug zu Spiel/Realität verlieren.

*
*


----------



## Norti (4. April 2010)

Toamar schrieb:


> Bist Du dir sicher dass manche Spiele die Gewaltbereitschaft senken?
> Crysis 2, Ghos Recon: Future Soldier und Co. werben damit, so Realistisch wie noch nie zu sein!
> Also vor 15 Jahren konnte man auf Strichmännchen schießen, heute wie im Film auf Menschen die sich
> dank KI (künstliche Intelligenz) nicht jedes Mal gleich verhalten und auch noch wie echte Menschen aussehen.
> ...



Das ist wiedermal typisches Schubkastendenken.
Jeder Mensch nimmt ein Medium anders auf. Der Eine liest ein Buch und ist davon unbeeindruckt..der andere sieht ne Weltverschwörung und seine Welt aufn Kopf gestellt.
Merkst was? Auch ein Buch kann Gewaltbereitschaft fördern, kommt wiederum aufn Menschen an und was er daraus leitet.


----------



## MasterXoX (4. April 2010)

Toamar schrieb:


> Da kann man schnell den Bezug zu Spiel/Realität verlieren.
> 
> *
> *




Dann hätte die Person aber schon sehr ernste Probleme.


----------



## Mr. Morizon (4. April 2010)

Makku schrieb:


> Und ich persönlich empfinde unsere Gesellschaft deutlich toleranter als früher, deutlich offener und vor allem viel stärker als früher.
> Ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass heutzutage ein dahergelaufener Österreicher Massen an Menschen mobilisieren könnte, um seinen
> eigenen Größenwahn auszuleben und nebenher gleich noch einen Genozid umzusetzen.



Offensichtlich bist du in keinster Weise mit den Umständen des NS vertraut. Obrigkeitshörigkeit war durch traditionsreiche Monarchie in den Köpfen verwurzelt. Das plötzliche Ende des 1. WKs und die schockähnliche Niederlage waren eine Schmach für das deutsche Nationalbewusstsein, dass es so (meiner Meinung nach glücklicherweise) gar nicht mehr gibt. Hitler hat die Nöte des deutschen Volks erkannt (Armut, gekränkter Stolz, Benötigung eines Anführers), daran angeknüpft und dann mit einem geschicktem Netz aus Terror und Propaganda die Menschen dazu gebracht, ihm zu folgen. 

Ich für meinen Teil behaupte, dass so etwas heute genauso gut ginge - nur nicht in dieser Weise. Ich sehe mich durch Filme wie die Welle oder Romane wie 1984, Brave new Wolrd und A clockwork orange unterstützt.


----------



## Slow0110 (4. April 2010)

Du siehst aber auch sehr vieles schwarz.
Durch das Medium Internet kann man sich heutzutage auch sehr schnell informieren. Zwischen den ganzen Müll findet man immer wieder Schätze.
Wissensaustausch ist heute besser gegeben als frühers. Ich meine, man kann sich heute besser untereinander verständigen als frühers.
Man wird multinational. Ich z.B. kenne einen Freund -bei dem ich schon zu Besuch war- aus Schweden. Habe ihn durch das Internet kennen gelernt.


Aber es gibt auch diese Schattenseiten. Aber wie es bei Alkoholkonsum Extrema gibt, so gibt es auch hier Extrema.
Wo gibt es sie nicht? Das mit diesen "Killerspielen" unterschreibe ich so nicht. Klar, diese Spiele haben Auswirkungen auf dem Menschen, aber was hat das nicht?
Diese Spiele sind kein Anreitz, sie können aber Auslöser sein. So wie Mobbing, ein schlechtes Fernsehprogramm oder auch purte Langeweile.
Und kommt nich mit Studien, es gibt 1000 Berichte für und gegen Erhöhung der Gewaltbereitschaft.

So viel von mir, 

BYe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolfracht (4. April 2010)

Die ''Killerspiele'' als Grund für die Entwicklung der Menschheit zu benutzen ist schlicht weg naiv.
Hat auch nur ein Politiker bei Amokläufen das soziale Umfeld der Täter betrachtet?
Natürlich nicht, denn es gibt ja Killerspiele die an allem Schuld sind. So macht man sich die Sache ganz einfach.


----------



## Grushdak (4. April 2010)

Was heißt hier vieles schwarz sehen?

Sicherlich gibt es heutzutage viele schnelle Infos - jedoch ist davon nur imo wenig auch wirklich nützlich.
Der Rest ist schlichtweg einfach nur Schrott und dient der Berieselung - mehr nicht.

Und ...

Sicherlich gab es auch fürher Verbrechen, wie man sieht - manche werden erst jetzt aufgedeckt (wennauch sehr presseorientiert).
Nur was heute durch die Medien an psychischen Störungen der Menschen aufkommt -
an sowas wagte man dammals gar nicht zu denken (konnte man auch gar nicht).

Wir hatten damals privat keine Computer, keine Handys, etc. - ja und?
wir waren dennoch den ganzen Tag ausgelastet - und waren glücklich.
Heutzutage geht es nur noch von Termin zu Termin - man meint, man ist durch Technik noch schneller -
doch es werden noch mehr Termine dazischen geschoben.

Soziale Bindungen werden immer weniger.

So richtig glücklich ist doch damit nun kaum noch einer.
Wo man hinguckt ... immer mehr physisch und psychisch Kranke Menschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wundert's wen noch?

Zur Technik nochmal:
Hat wer gestern auf ARD den Film: "Haltet die Welt an" (Erstausstrahlung) gesehen ?
Er beruht auf eine wahren Geschichte um einen kleinen Jungen, der 2004 ums Leben kam - warum?

Eine Familie verlor den Vater.
Die Mutter hatte einen neuen Freund (2 Jahre schon).
Er wurde arbeitslos.
Er hockte viel vor dem PC und stellte diverse Bilder ihres Sohnes auf eine *** Internetseite.
Damit begann das Drama.

Und genau so was war damals einfach schlichtweg nicht möglich.

Mein Resume: 
Dank Technik hat sich so vieles sowohl verbessert als auch verschlechtert.
Leider betrifft die Verschlechterung imo das Menschliche, der soziale Umgang miteinander.

greetz


----------



## Shaila (4. April 2010)

Man kann die Medien und die Gesselschaft nicht einfach trennen und sagen, dass die Gessellschaft Schuld ist und die Medien nichts damit zu tun haben. Die Medien haben eine nicht zu unterschätzende Wirkung auf die Gessellschaft, worin ich dem TE eindeutig zustimmen muss. Wenn die Technik vorranschreitet, schreitet auch der Mensch voran und nutzt diese Technik. tellt euch zum Beispiel vor es gäbe heute keine Handys. Da würde sich das Kommunikationsverhalten der Menschen wieder einmal grundlegend ändern.

Der TE hat Recht, wir stecken mitten in einem gessellschaftlichen Großproblem. Nennt mich Pessimist, aber die Leute werden immer oberflächiger, gewaltbereiter, gemeiner, intoleranter. Das sagen meine Eltern, dass sagen auch andere Erwachsenen. Ja das sagen auch die alten Leute. Und sieht man sich die Meldungen in den Nachrichten an, wo Jugendliche Erwachsene einfach niederschlagen, dann weiss man auch das da was dran sein muss.

Ich denke jedoch nicht, dass Computerspiele daran Schuld sind. Denn Studien beweisen genau das Gegenteil. Computerspieler gehören zu der ruhigsten Bevölkerungsgruppe. Es sind viel mehr andere Medien. Schauen wir uns doch mal das Fernsehen an, dass gute alte Fernsehen. Schaltet man da heutzutage durch das Programm, muss man sich da noch wundern, dass die Jugendlichen immer dümmer werden ? 

Da fängt es an mit Sendungen wie "Hot or Not" oder "Germanys Next Topmodel". Da fiebern die jungen Leute dann wie verrückt mit und dann wundern sich alle warum alle so oberflächig sind. Dann geht es weiter mit den tollen Talkshows und Gerichtssendungen. Da wird oft mal munter mit den Fäusten aufeinander losgegangen und sich mit den übelsten Schimpfwörtern beschimpft. Und dann wunder sich Alle warum die Jugendlichen so ein schlechtes Verhalten aufweisen. Dann kommen so Sendungen wie Frauentausch, DSDS oder Big Brother und die Leute wundern sich warum die jungen Leute nichts im Hirn haben.

Ich sage immer: "Jeder Gessellschaft bekommt genau die Jugend die sie verdient."

Wie kann man von den Jugendlichen erwarten nicht oberflächig zu sein, während die Erwachsenen Welt zu den Schönheitsoperationen rennt und fieberhaft den Topmodels nacheifert. Wie kann man von den Jugendlichen erwarten nicht o konsumverwöhnt zu sein, wenn die Erwachsenen selber konsumverwöhnt sind. Wie kann man von den Jugendlichen erwarten tolerant zu sein, wenn das noch nicht einmal die Erwachsenen schaffen.

Wie kann man als Erwachsener erwarten, dass die Jugend alles besser macht, aber man selber lebt munter weiter auf einem misserabelem Niveau. Eine Jugend entsteht nicht einfach mal so und verhält sich so und so, weil es ihnen gerade so passt. Jedes Verhalten in einer Gessellschaft hat einen Ursprung, einen Auslöser. Ein Mensch entwickelt sich - je nachdem was für äußere Einwirkungen auf ihn herrschen - anderst. Womit wir wieder bei dem wären, was ich eben beschrieben habe. Wie kann man von der Jugend erwarten besser zu sein, wenn man selbst auch nicht besser ist ?

Nächster Punkt ist: Verblödung. Deutschland verblötet. Ja, es werden immer alle dümmer. Es gibt eine - auf ganz Deutschland bezogen - Hand voll Leute, die immer schlauer werden, während der Rest immer dümmer wird. Ich bin selbst noch Schüler und wenn ich in Religion erkläre was eine Diktatur ist, da es sonst niemand weiss, wird man doch gern mal als Streber bezeichnet.

"Alta woher weisst du das Alles ?"

Da behaupten Schüler das Japan und China das Selbe sind und das Südamerika Afrika ist. Und wenn ich mir dann an den Kopf packe, wird das nicht mal nachvollzogen. Doch was hat eine Verblödung des Staates mit dem Verhalten der Jugendlichen zu tun ? Einfach Alles! Es gibt immer weniger Perspektiven. Wenn jemand weniger Perspektiven hat, wird er verweifelter. Wenn er verweifelter wird, ist er eher bereit Böses zu tun, da er keine andere Möglichkeit sieht oder innerlich frustriert ist.

Dazu kommt noch, dass unser Bildungssystem der letzte Dreck ist. Da wird doch gespart wo man kann. Des Weiteren ist es doch kein Zufall das manche Klassen zu 80% aus Ausländern bestehen. Und mal ehrlich, wo kann man besser lernen: In einer Klasse mit 33 Leuten oder in einer mit 15 - 20 ? Aber das geht ja nicht, kleiner Klassen. Wieso ? Ja das kostet doch Geld und Personal!

Richtige Vertretungsleher ? Unsinn, zu teuer. Lieber Unterrichtgarantie Plus wo man die Stunden dumm absitzt. Schulpsychologen um dem immer schlimmer werdenden Mobbing entgegenzuwirken ? Nein, Unsinn, kostet zu viel Geld. Geld für Erneuuerung von Schulen ausgeben, da der Teppich bis zum Himmel stinkt ? Nein, Unsinn....kostet zu viel Geld.

Und wenn ich, als Agnostiker in einem katholischen Religionsunterricht eine 1 mit nach Hause bringe, da frage ich mich wie das sein kann.

Großes Thema, habe es versucht kompakt zusammenzufassen. Kurz gesagt, die Änderung des Vehaltensmuster ist auf die Verblödung des Staates zurückzuführen, oder auch auf die Medien. Denn da stehen heute nurnoch verblödende, oberflächlige, freizügige, gewaltverbreitende Sendungen an oberster Stelle.


----------



## 13101987 (4. April 2010)

Nun, zum Vergleich mit Hitler würde ich gerne einmal an die Roten Khmer erinnern, es ist noch immer möglich.
Wenn man sucht findet man immer was in dieser Richtung, die LRA und diverse andere "Gruppen" zeigen ebenso auf, dass das alles, wenn auch in kleinem Maße noch immer möglich ist.

Das Internet, bzw die Medien im allgmeinen haben in meinen Augen recht wenig damit zu tun, nein, sie haben schon damit zu tun, jedoch sind sie nicht aus ausschlaggebend.
Das Internet dient den meisten Menschen noch immer als Medium, als Informationsquelle. Nun gibt es auch hier Schattenseiten, siehe Snufffilme, Bauanleitungen zu Sprengsätzen usw.
Jedoch ist dies in meinen Augen dank der doch recht geringen Fülle gleichzustellen mit dem TV. Um 20.15 laufen schon Filme die ab 16 sind, teilweise ab 22.15 schon Filme ab 18. Die Brutalität in den Filmen steigt wie wild an und fast kein Film kommt ohne Gewalt aus.
Dies führt bei Teenagern die noch sehr leicht beeinflussbar und "naiv" sind dazu, dass sie meinen, ein Mensch würde nicht so schnell sterben. Tony Jaa prügelt sich auch 15 Minuten mit einen Gegner und führt Sachen aus die weh tun aber keinen töten. In einer Prügelei denkt man dann nicht soweit, dass ein Mensch schneller stirbt als man denkt, oder ziemlich schnell schwerwiegende Verletzungen davonträgt.
Ebenso hat das ganze sehr sehr viel mit dem sozialen Umfeld zu tun. Ich bin in einem Umfeld aufgewachsen in dem er nicht "in" war sich durchgehend durch Schlägerein und co zu profilieren. Die Auswirkungen sehe ich heute erst richtig. Meine Hemmschwelle jemanden zu schlagen ist doch recht hoch und ich löse Konflikte lieber auf andere Arten.
Wenn man jedoch mal zu den sozial schwächeren schaut erkennt man schnell, dass sie mt Gewalt aufwachsen. Während in meinem Stadtteil Schlägereien selten vorkamen (vielleicht 3 oder 4 große im Jahr, also Sachen die über eine Ohrfeige oder so hinausgehen) waren sie in Stadtteilen in denen die sozial schwächeren leben doch an der Tagesordnung.
Wenn man nun damit aufwächst wirkt sich das auch nicht gerade positiv auf die Gewaltbereitschaft aus.
Zudem haben auch die Eltern einen großen Einfluß auf diese Sachen.
Wie schon erwähnt wurde, ist die Gefahr bei einer Familie in der der Vater im Schützenverein ist und seine Waffen zu Hause lagert höher als bei einer Familie wo dies nicht der Fall ist.
Und da ein Schützenverein Geld kostet ist er den sozial schwächeren vorenthalten, es betrifft also nicht nur diese "Schicht".

Es gibt heute genausoviel Gewalt wie früher, nur macht das alles nun schneller seine Runde. Ich kann bei Yahoo.de Sachen nachlesen die erst vor 30 Minzten in Afrika passiert sind.
Das ging vor 20 Jahren noch nicht. Ebenso ist es heute normal einen Internetzugang und eine Glotze in der Wohnung zu haben. Dies war damals nicht so, es bekommen heute also mehr Leute mit was passiert ist als damals.
Briefe haben heute in meinen Augen einen anderen Stellenwert als damals. Wichtige Dinge werden immer noch über die Post mitgeteilt. Kündigt man einen Vertrag bei der Telekom muss man einen Brief schreiben. Eine Bewerbung erfolgt normal mit der Post. Will ich meiner (Ex)freundin etwas mitteilen kommt ein Brief immer noch besser an als eine SMS.
Genauso verhält es sich mit den Chats. Die Tatsache, dass man die meisten jedoch noch nie gesehen und gehört hat ist aber in meinen Augen eher was positives als etwas negatives. Es zeigt, dass wir trotz des Internets immer noch vorsichtig sind. Weiß man erst wie jemand heißt ist es nicht schwer ihn oder sie zu finden (Telefonbuch und Google liefern hier denke ich mehr als genug Infos).
Das Thema mit der Internetsucht ist hingegen etwas beunruhigendes. Menschen ziehen sich teilweise immer weiter zurück, lenken sich durch Spiele von Problemen ab und finden irgendwann den Anschluß nicht mehr. Dagegen kann man jedoch nichts machen, bzw man will nichts machen. Würden in WoW nach z.b. 5 Stunden keine Items mehr droppen (wie es in China? der Fall ist) würde die Sucht hier schnell verfliegen. Die Sucht bei Spielen rührt immer noch daher, dass man für Taten belohnt wird und anschließend Anerkennung erhält (277er Items sorgen noch immer für Neid, was auch eine Form der Anerkennung ist).
Das Menschen sich jedoch zurückziehen liegt nicht am Internet, es bietet den Menschen halt nur einen Aufenthaltsort. Damals haben sich solche Leute in Bars zurückgezogen oder haben das Haus kaum noch verlassen. Im Internet hingegen finden sie wenigstens noch Kontakte. Das Zurückziehen ist eher ein Phänomen unserer Zeit, einer Zeit in der Menschen schnell ersetzt werden können, eine Zeit in der alles schnell und reibungslos laufen muss.
Freunde findet man so wie damals heute noch immer sehr schnell und es bilden sich auch immer noch lange Freundschaften.
Nachdem ich umgezogen bin und nun 600 Kilometer von meiner alten Heimat entfernt wohne bietet mir das Internet die Möglichkeit zu jeder Zeit meine Freunde zu kontaktieren, sei es durch MSN, Studivz oder via Email.
Und wenn jemand mit Studien ankommen will, wer suchet der findet. Wenn man in Zeitungen nach einem bestimmten Muster sucht um so geheime Botschaften zu finden wird man diese auch finden.
So verhält es sich auch mit dem Internet. Wer im Internet den Schuldigen für alles schlechte der Neuzeit sieht wird auch dementsprechende "Beweise" finden.


----------



## Carcharoth (4. April 2010)

Hab den Thread mal ins richtige Forum verschoben.


----------



## 13101987 (4. April 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Eine Familie verlor den Vater.
> Die Mutter hatte einen neuen Freund (2 Jahre schon).
> Er wurde arbeitslos.
> Er hockte viel vor dem PC und stellte diverse Bilder ihres Sohnes auf eine *** Internetseite.
> ...



Das finde ich nicht.Es war damals auch schon möglich, es wurde nur anders gemacht. Kinder wurden verkauft um Geld zu erhalten, es war damals gang und gebe seine Kinder für 50 Silbermünzen zu verkaufen. Dies entsprach ja immerhin einem Monat Essen.
Ebenso haben damals (heute kommt dies auch noch vor) viele Leute ihre Kinder zur Prostitution gewzungen. Und ich wette, es kam weitaus häufiger vor als heute.
Das sowas heute seine Runden macht liegt daran, dass man darüber nicht mehr schweigt, man sieht nicht mehr weg und vorallem, es dient den Verkaufszahlen, bzw den Zuschauern.
Sobald es ruhig in der Welt ist, keine neuen Kriege, Konflikte oder Katastrophen passieren beginnt man wieder mit dem Thema "Globale Erderwärmung". 
Wenn sich hingegen Nord- und Süd- Korea streiten, der Iran Atomwaffen bauen will, in Afghanistan Soldaten erschossen werden usw, findet man dieses Thema nirgends in der Zeitung.
Vor einem halben Jahr schon haben Forscher eine Brille entwickelt, die es fast Blinden Menschen ermöglicht Konturen zu sehen und große Sachen zu erkennen (noch nicht ganz ausgereift die Sache, aber wird noch). Dennoch kam es erst diese Woche in den Zeitungen. Vorher geschahen ja interessantere Sachen wie Kriege etc pp. Und das Leid von Menschen verkauft sich heute wie auch damals immer noch besser als irgendetwas was in der Zukunft passieren kann.


----------



## Grushdak (4. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich sage immer: "Jeder Gessellschaft bekommt genau die Jugend die sie verdient."
> 
> Wie kann man von den Jugendlichen erwarten nicht oberflächig zu sein, während die Erwachsenen Welt zu den Schönheitsoperationen rennt und fieberhaft den Topmodels nacheifert. Wie kann man von den Jugendlichen erwarten nicht o konsumverwöhnt zu sein, wenn die Erwachsenen selber konsumverwöhnt sind. Wie kann man von den Jugendlichen erwarten tolerant zu sein, wenn das noch nicht einmal die Erwachsenen schaffen.
> 
> Wie kann man als Erwachsener erwarten, dass die Jugend alles besser macht, aber man selber lebt munter weiter auf einem misserabelem Niveau. Eine Jugend entsteht nicht einfach mal so und verhält sich so und so, weil es ihnen gerade so passt. Jedes Verhalten in einer Gessellschaft hat einen Ursprung, einen Auslöser. Ein Mensch entwickelt sich - je nachdem was für äußere Einwirkungen auf ihn herrschen - anderst. Womit wir wieder bei dem wären, was ich eben beschrieben habe. Wie kann man von der Jugend erwarten besser zu sein, wenn man selbst auch nicht besser ist ?


Dieser Teil gefällt mir sehr und ich stimme dem voll zu.
Auch wenn wir "Erwachsenen" über die Jugend "schimpfen" -
sie suchen sich nur Vorbilder - und ob wir da die besten sind? ....
Aus nichts ensteht nunmal nichts.

@ 13101987

Dann lies Dir nochmal den Topictitel durch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Internet gab es damals nunmal definitiv nicht!

Und zieh Dir mal folgenden Text rein, wo schon Wahrheit drinnen steckt.

Aus meinem Blog: -> *Wenn Du nach 1979 geboren wurdest, hat das hier mit Dir nichts zu tun, ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Stancer (4. April 2010)

Ich sehe das Problem nicht am Internet oder den spielen selbst, sondern eben das bereits 10Jährige ohne Aufsicht Zugriff auf das Medium Internet bekommen. In einem Stadium, wo die soziale Ausbildung bei weitem noch nicht abgeschlossen ist. Genau dadurch entstehen meiner Meinung nach solche Sozialfälle.

Die Erziehung der Eltern ist das Problem. Vielen ist es egal, setzen ihr Kind vor den PC damit sie ihre Ruhe haben. Mancher mag sich erinnern, das es beim Fernsehen so ähnlich war nur ist beim TV der Unterschied, das man nicht Teil des Netzwerkes ist. Man kann also nicht "teilnehmen", beim Internet dagegen schon.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte es eine gesetzliche Regelung für sowas geben. Ist euch eigentlich aufgefallen, das es für alles mögliche einen Führerschein gibt ? Es gibt einen fürs Autofahren, und Befähigungszeugnisse für alles mögliche. Aber einen "Elternführerschein" gibt es nicht, jeder darf Kinder in die Welt setzen, egal ob er dazu geeignet ist oder nicht. Wenn ein Kind von Mittags nach der Schule bis Abends nur vorm PC sitzt.... da kann das doch nur schief gehen. Da wundert man sich dann wieso immer mehr Kinder an Fettleibigkeit leiden und nach der Schule draussen nichts auf die Reihe kriegen.
Natürlich müsste man sowas nicht gesetzlich regeln, wenn die Eltern verantwortungsbewusst wären aber viele sind das eben nicht. Problem wäre aber natürlich auch die Umsetzung.
Mittlerweile wacht die Gesellschaft ja etwas auf und man versucht mit z.b. Werbespots die Eltern darauf hinzuweisen, das sie schauen sollten, was ihr Kind im Internet macht.

Das 10-14Jährige uneingeschränkt und ohne Aufsicht 4-5 Std täglich im Internet surfen/spielen halte ich für extrem fahrlässig ! Solchen Eltern gehören die Kinder einfach nur weggenommen !


----------



## Makku (4. April 2010)

Mr. schrieb:


> Offensichtlich bist du in keinster Weise mit den Umständen des NS vertraut. Obrigkeitshörigkeit war durch traditionsreiche Monarchie in den Köpfen verwurzelt. Das plötzliche Ende des 1. WKs und die schockähnliche Niederlage waren eine Schmach für das deutsche Nationalbewusstsein, dass es so (meiner Meinung nach glücklicherweise) gar nicht mehr gibt. Hitler hat die Nöte des deutschen Volks erkannt (Armut, gekränkter Stolz, Benötigung eines Anführers), daran angeknüpft und dann mit einem geschicktem Netz aus Terror und Propaganda die Menschen dazu gebracht, ihm zu folgen.
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil behaupte, dass so etwas heute genauso gut ginge - nur nicht in dieser Weise. Ich sehe mich durch Filme wie die Welle oder Romane wie 1984, Brave new Wolrd und A clockwork orange unterstützt.



Du glaubst gar nicht, mit was ich noch so vertraut bin... aber mit dem, was Du schreibst, bestätigst Du doch ziemlich genau das, was ich angedeutet habe. Früher war eben doch nicht alles besser.

Und meiner Meinung nach ist es heutzutage eben nicht mehr möglich, weil sich die Menschen weiterentwickelt haben.


----------



## Grushdak (4. April 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Solchen Eltern gehören die Kinder einfach nur weggenommen !


Auch wenn ich Dich da verstehe ...
Ändert sich dadurch etwas an dem Problem?

Die Eltern sind dann ohne Kinder immer noch dieselben und mit Computer -
bis sie wieder mal Kinder haben.

Und die weggenommenen Kinder?
Was meinst Du, wie es denen dann ergeht, im Heim oder sonstwo - ohne die Eltern?

Damit ist imo das Problem längst nicht gelöst.
Erster Schritt wäre eher, PC weg und therapeutisch die sozialen Bindungen wieder herstellen.
Das ist alleine schon der Eltern Pflicht.
Mit dem Wegnehmen der Kinder könnten die Eltern sich der Verrantwortung weiterhin entziehen und es hilft keinem -
es schadet eher dem Kind.

... mein Empfinden ...


----------



## 13101987 (4. April 2010)

Ich habe den Titel schon gelesen und auch fast alle Beiträge, jedoch ist so ein Thema ja zum diskutieren da und nicht um diesem Thema nur zuzusteimmen
Ich denke halt nicht, dass es am Internet liegt, bzw nur am Internet. Es liegt am Umfeld, an der heutigen Gesellschaft und den Medien. Nun zählt das Internet zweifelsohne zu den Medien, jedoch ist es nicht wesentlich gefährlicher als das Fernsehen.
Und da beides Hand in Hand arbeitet sind beide im gleichen Maße Schuld. Ich habe damals im TV erst davon Wind bekommen, dass im Internet steht, wie man Bomben baut mit Handelsüblichen Sachen.
Es dann zu finden war nicht schwer, aber von alleine wär ich nie drauf gekommen.
In meinen Augen tragen noch immer die Eltern die größte Schuld an solchen Sachen. Sie gewährem dem Kind uneingeschränkten Zugriff auf solche Sachen und das Thema Gewalt wird kaum noch angesprochen.
Wenn ich z.b. höre, dass im Kindergarten eines Freundes von mir (sein Sohn ist dort), die Kinder mit 3-5 Jahren auf die Idee kommen einem anderen einen Stock in den Hintern zu schieben, weiß ich, dass hier nicht das Internet alleine die Schuld hat. Er hat garantiert irgendwo ein Bild von sowas gesehen, sei es durch Pornos oder ähnliches, jedoch haben die Eltern dem Kind den Zugriff auf sowas ermöglicht, bzw sie haben nicht kontrolliert, was das Kind da macht/sich anschaut/sieht. Das Kind selbst sucht nicht gezielt nach Pornos oder gewalttätigen Filmen in der Glotze oder dem Internet, ihm sind solche Sachen noch vollkommen fremd. Es sah dies aber durch die Eltern.


----------



## shadow24 (4. April 2010)

ach,der xte thread zum Thema Internet,Killerspiele und der heutigen Gesellschaft
also nur mal vorweg.hier ein paar Beispiele,dass es schon vorm Internet und den Killerspielen Amokläufe gab(einschliesslich dem Amoklauf mit der höchsten Opferzahl: in Südkorea)

11. Juni 1964
*Köln/Deutschland:* Der Frührentner *Walter Seifert*, der sich von Behörden ungerecht behandelt fühlte, erschien mit einem selbstgebauten Flammenwerfer und einer Lanze im Kölner Stadtteil Volkhoven in seiner ehemaligen Schule und überfiel eine Klasse im Unterricht. Er tötete er zwei Lehrerinnen, darunter seine frühere Klassenlehrerin. Durch seine Angriffe mit dem Flammenwerfer starben *9* Kinder, weitere 19 wurden schwer verletzt.

29. Januar 1979
*San Diego, Kalifornien/USA: *Die 16-jährige Schülerin *Brenda Ann Spencer* erschoss vor der Grover Cleveland Elementary School in San Diego *2* Personen und verletzte neun weitere. Sie schoss ab 8.30 Uhr aus ihrem Schlafzimmerfenster auf die Schule mit einem halbautomatischen Gewehr (Kaliber .22), das sie von ihrem Vater zu Weihnachten bekommen hatte. Dabei wurden Schuldirektor Burton Wragg und Hausmeister Mike Suchar getötet, sowie acht Schüler und ein Polizist verwundet. Bei ihrer Verhaftung sagte sie: "Nothing's happening today. I don't like Mondays." ("Heute ist gar nichts los. Ich mag keine Montage.") Der Spruch „I don't like Mondays“, inspirierte die irische Popgruppe The Boomtown Rats zu einem Song.

27. April 1982
*Uiryong, Provinz Gyeongsangnam-do/Südkorea:* Der Polizist *Woo Bum-Kon* ist für den schlimmsten bekannten Amoklauf der modernen Geschichte verantwortlich, bei dem *58* Menschen getötet und 35 weitere verletzt wurden. Nach einem Streit mit seiner Freundin verließ er sein Haus und ging zur Waffenkammer des örtlichen Polizeipostens. Dort begann er sich mit Whiskey zu betrinken, nahm sich ein Gewehr, Munition und einige Handgranaten und zog von Haus zu Haus, um ahnungslose Bürger in ihren Häusern zu überfallen und zu töten. Letztendlich zündete er zwei Handgranaten, die er am Körper trug und starb zusammen mit drei Geiseln in Uiryong.

3. Juni 1983
*Eppstein-Vockenhausen, Hessen/Deutschland:* Der tschechischstämmige *Karel Charva* drang mit zwei Pistolen bewaffnet in den Klassenraum einer sechsten Klasse ein. Der zum Tatzeitpunkt 34-jährige Mann hatte die Schule willkürlich gewählt. Als der Täter die Waffe zückte, trat ihm der Lehrer entgegen um seine Schüler zu schützen und wurde durch Schüsse lebensgefährlich verletzt. Anschließend schoss Charva in der Klasse um sich und tötete drei Schüler, 14 wurden verwundet. Zwei Verkehrspolizisten, die in der angrenzenden Grundschule Fahrradunterricht gaben, hörten die Schüsse. Während einer der Beamten die Kinder in Sicherheit brachte, ging der zweite zum Klassenraum und wurde von Charva im Gang erschossen. Ebenfalls im Flur wurde ein zu Hilfe eilender Lehrer erschossen. Bevor die anrückende Polizei Charva festnehmen konnte, erschoss er sich. Der Amoklauf hatte *5* Menschen das Leben gekostet.
ich denke auch,dass die Gesellschaft heute schnellebiger und abgestumpfter geworden ist,aber das auf das i-net zu beziehen oder pc-spiele find ich ein wenig zu einfach...
da ich aber schon in mindestens 3 solcher freds ausgiebig zu den heutigen problemen geschrieben habe,belasse ich es diesmal bei meinen Amoklaufbeispielen und wünsche euch noch viel spass bei der diskussion und hoffe das nich zu schnell hier dichtgemacht wird...


----------



## Manoroth (4. April 2010)

ich möchte nur mal schnell was zum thema amoklauf sagen

im gegensatz zu den meisten hier (nehme ich jetzt ma an) stand ich mar nur n schrittchen davon entfernt einen zu machen.

und nein bis dahin hab ich so gut wie nie "killerspiele" gespielt.

das einzige was mich damals beinahe dazu getrieben hat war verzweiflung und hass

verzweiflung weil ich nicht mehr wusst wie weiter (dementsprechend wars mir auch egal was mit mir und anderen passiert) und hass weil mir 5 leute aus meiner schule 5 jahre meines lebens zur hölle auf erden gemacht haben.

und falls ihr euch fragt wiso die amokläufer oftmals einfach wild umsich rum leute abschlachten. ganz einfach: für mich damals waren die leute die einfach nix gemacht haben keinen deut besser wie die die mich aktiv zu grunde gerichtet haben. ich hab die praktisch genau so gehasst.


----------



## thezwelch (4. April 2010)

Toamar schrieb:


> Liebe Buffis,
> 
> da in letzter Zeit die Forenthreads sich immer mehr glichen über das Verhalten der Mitspieler,
> habe ich mich gefragt, liegt es wirklich an den Spielern, oder handelt es sich generell um ein gesellschaftliches Problem?
> ...



Ja, Computerspiele haben eine Auswirkung auf unser Verhalten. Ebenso Bücher, ebenso das Fernsehen oder die Tageszeitungen, Freunde, Verwandte, Mitmenschen. Alles und jeder hat eine Auswirkung auf unser verhalten.

Der Mensch zeichnet sich dadurch aus, dass er geprägt wird. Dadurch lernt er Mensch zu sein. Wir sind auf unser soziales Umfeld angewiesen, denn mit diesem müssen wir interagieren.

Die Auswirkungen von Internet-, Alkohol- oder Drogensucht enden jedoch nicht gleich in Amokläufen. Bei einem Amoklauf spielen viele Faktoren eine Rolle, die süchtigmachenden wenn überhaupt aber nur die geringste. 
Vielmehr ist es ein zusammenspiel von Mobbing, daraus entstehenden Depressionen, das gefühl des nicht verstanden werdens/hilflosigkeit und vor allen dingen die Ignoranz der Menschen. 

Wo heute in irgendwelchen Chats und Foren ein Amoklauf angekündigt und von Usern Belächelt wird, war es damals das gleiche blos bei den Verlagen von Zeitschriften, Fernsehsendern oder sonstigen gelegenheiten viele Menschen zwecks eines letzten "hilferufs" zu erreichen.

Und wenns nicht die "Killerspiele" sind, wären es vielleicht Die Sims, weil man da den Grundriss der Schule nachzeichnen kann, oder es wäre die Siedler, weil man dort ja auch mal in den Krieg zieht. Wenns kein Computer ist, sinds die Filme wie Saw oder Hostel. Sinds keine Filme müssen es ja irgendwelche Hooligans oder Nazis sein.
Der Mensch von heute braucht immer etwas worauf er die Schuld abwälzen kann und auf das er reagieren kann. Wie toll und sicher fühlen sich ungebildete Eltern, wenn sie ihrem Kind die Ballerspiele und Horrorfilme wegnehmen. 

genug zum Thema.

Interessanter find ich ehrlich gesagt, wie du dich erdreistest so ein Thema zu starten, obgleich du meiner Meinung nach mit zu "denen" gehörst, die eine gesellschaftlich grundlegene Wandlung erfahren haben. Wenn man sich deine letzten Beiträge in anderen Themen anschaut sieht man eigentlich "nur" ein ständiges Herunterziehen der Themen anderer.
Denk mal das nächste mal einfach drüber nach ob du bei einem Thema, das deiner Meinung nach unnötig ist, irgendwelchen Bullshit von dir gibst, oder ob es nicht besser wäre die Zeit und die Energie in etwas anderes zu stecken. Wie zum beispiel ins Sticken. Soll echt beruhigend wirken.


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. April 2010)

Toamar schrieb:


> Die Folgen sind verheerend,....



So einfach ist die Welt nicht, dass du so komplexe Dinge schlicht monokausal erklären kannst.
Das ware auch zu schön.


----------



## Thrainan (6. April 2010)

Also soweit ich weis ist die Anzahl an Tötungsdelikten seit Mitte der 90er Jahre rückläufig. Will man also unbedingt Internet mit Tötungen in verbindung bringen, wirkt es eigentlich sogar umgekert und reduziert selbige. Gab es 1993 noch gut 6,3 Tötungen pro 100.000 Einwohnern, sind wir 2007 bei etwa 4,1 gewsen, aktuellere Zahlen hab ich leider nicht. 

Insgesammt ist es also in Deutschland so sicher wie nie zuvor.


----------

